# Family simply doesn't understand



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

I honestly feel if I had a helpful and understanding family I would be cured of this disorder by now or never have even gotten it in the first place. I live with my parents and older sister. I've tried telling them about my DP and anxiety many times in the past but it's a lost cause. My dad doesn't want to hear it and tells me it's all in my head and I'm lying, just "making up" disorders for attention. When I try to tell my mom she just stares or says "hm", I don't think she believes me either. I told my sister once and she laughed at me and doesn't believe me. She makes fun of me for it now. On top of that my family constantly fights with me and walks all over me. Like I could actually feel happy outside then come home and bam, automatic misery being around my family. The only way to get away from them is locking myself in my room, which I do all the time. I hate doing this, this is all making me really depressed.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

iamwhoyouknow said:


> I honestly feel if I had a helpful and understanding family I would be cured of this disorder by now or never have even gotten it in the first place. I live with my parents and older sister. I've tried telling them about my DP and anxiety many times in the past but it's a lost cause. My dad doesn't want to hear it and tells me it's all in my head and I'm lying, just "making up" disorders for attention. When I try to tell my mom she just stares or says "hm", I don't think she believes me either. I told my sister once and she laughed at me and doesn't believe me. She makes fun of me for it now. On top of that my family constantly fights with me and walks all over me. Like I could actually feel happy outside then come home and bam, automatic misery being around my family. The only way to get away from them is locking myself in my room, which I do all the time. I hate doing this, this is all making me really depressed.


Beat your sister so they would probably take you more serious. Just kiddin, but I know how frustrating is to be surrounded by idiots who can be happy for not to understand the hell we're going through.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

i feel ya. i stay in my room too, i probably say hi to my parents once a week lol. Its weird when im locked up with killers and such i feel totally comfortable but around my parents i feel totally uncomfortable.


----------

